# Bathing Gloves to De-shed



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone use/recommend those rubber knobby type gloves when bathing a Golden? I am thinking kind of like a soft curry comb for horses. I saw a video with someone using one but wasn't sure if they were more hassle than help.

Thanks,
Jules


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't use them....

No reason against them.... I just find it's easier to use my fingers plus probably gentler for their coats.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

That was my concern actually was if they were too harsh for skin/coat. 
Thanks!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

For shedding, I use an undercoat rake. I take Den outside and rake him and the loose/dead undercoat comes right out. It is so satisfying. Then after I feel like I've gotten the dead coat off I bathe him and finish with a blow dry to get any remaining dead hair out.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, I love the undercoat rake!


----------

